# My biggest BOW buck to date



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Got this dude Thanksgiving weekend in Comal County. Broadside at 25 yards, with a nice double lung shot he went down less than 50 yards.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

nice blood trail!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

Ear plugs for bow hunting?


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

Muddy Water Bohemian said:


> Ear plugs for bow hunting?


HAHA! Figured someone would make a comment. I always carry a pistol when hunting and have really, really bad ears so always have earplugs as well. Unless its a life and death situation I will not pull the trigger on a gun (without plugs), wouldn't be able to hear for a week lol.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

You can see the Muzzy 100gr 3 Blade did its job


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Dang Eric, good job!


----------



## tlt_tamu (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Way to get it done!!! 

Congrats on a nice buck!!


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

Nice shot, but more importantly I see you are a fan of whiskey...how do you like that TX whiskey? I've been looking at it but haven't brought myself to buy it yet


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

JKib said:


> Nice shot, but more importantly I see you are a fan of whiskey...how do you like that TX whiskey? I've been looking at it but haven't brought myself to buy it yet


Thanks.... TX is worth the purchase, it and Witherspoons are my 2 favorite Texas whiskeys. They are both very smooth with just a hint of sweetness to kill the burn.


----------



## JKib (Sep 13, 2016)

10-4, I will give it a shot.


----------



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

Nice deer and great shot!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great deer but I sure don't like the whiskey, either of them lol.

You do dress nicely when bow hunting though 

Congratulations...great buck.

TH


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Congrats and nice pics


----------

